# Favorite Song Covers?



## Pinhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm just wondering what your favorite covers of songs out there. Here's some of mine.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxYqn1K7GIw

^^Yngwie Malmsteen playing Beethovens 5th Symphony.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKQgDY0pZ68

^^ Travis Barker playing drums to "Crank That" which makes it almost bearable just because Travis Barker is that good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu6AoeBdvx0&feature=related
^^Dream Theater singing The Number of the beast by Iron Maiden


----------



## Magikian (Sep 8, 2008)

Holy Diver by Killswitch Engage 

EDIT: And All About Us by Sonic Syndicate


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Sep 9, 2008)

Staind's version of Comfortably Numb was bad ass live ^^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hECRtLZ3Zdw

Master of Puppets by Trivium
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIRp6ccaGX4

Land Of Confusion by Disturbed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KW8DRSvEoQ

Summer Breeze by Type O Negative
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vehe2bVol3o


----------



## saberpup (Sep 9, 2008)

ozzy osbournes cover of purple haze origanally by jimmie hendrix
and
dropkick murphys cover of holloween origanally by the misfits


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 10, 2008)

"Fear of the Dark" by - well you should know, covered by Graveworm.
"Losing my Religion" also covered by Graveworm, another obvious origin
probably a few others I'll add in, not a lot of the bands I listen to do covers.


----------



## valkura (Sep 10, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Holy Diver by Killswitch Engage
> 
> EDIT: And All About Us by Sonic Syndicate



Win.  I have to investigate Sonic Syndicate more now.

My favorite... actually, probably Holy Diver, followed by Land of Confusion.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 10, 2008)

I refuse to post my all time favorite cover so I am not labeled as a religious nut (which I am not.)

That said:

"Bullet the Blue Sky" by P.O.D. (Originally done by U2)
"Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck" by Demon Hunter (Originally by Prode (spelling))

Least favorite Cover:
"Running to Stand Still" by Scott Stapp (Another U2 cover.) Ugh, Scott. You killed this one. If you want to be spiritual, that's great, but your voice is way to deep for U2 and you aren't as cool.


----------



## Kyra (Sep 10, 2008)

Hurt ( Nine Inch Nails ) - Johnny Cash the only video i welled up for
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go
Dead Souls ( Joy Division ) - Nine Ince Nails
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PDZC38doDM
The Man Who Sold The World ( David Bowie ) - Nirvana
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=209ArurxVG4


----------



## mammagamma (Sep 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKmJZMVy-u8
^ Pantera's Cemetery Gates by Dream Theater, with guests Russell Allen (Symphony X) Dave Mustaine (Megadeth) and Burton C. Bell (Fear Factory)

I hate Dave's tone of guitar and Burton's voice, but Russell does an awesome job, as does Dream Theater.


----------



## AxlePerri (Sep 10, 2008)

Ooh I am big fan of well-produced song covers of older works. Thank you for this thread 

I have big collection but these are my favorite:

Mercenary - Music Non Stop (Kent)
Lunatica - Hymn (Ultravox)
Lion's Share - The Day The Earth Caught Fire (City Boy)
Jorn - The Day The Earth Caught Fire (City Boy)
Jorn - Break It Up (Foreigner)
Divinefire - The Show Must Go On (Queen)
Irencros - The Show Must Go On (Queen)
3Faced - Edge Of Seventeen (Stevie Nicks)
Talisman - Frozen (Madonna)
Arthurkill - It's No Good (Depeche Mode)
Jaded Heart - Paid My Dues (Anastacia)
Daniel Flores And Friends - Wild Frontiers (Gary Moore)
Nightwish - Over The Hills and Far Away (Gary Moore)
Carnival In Coal - Maniac (Michael Sembello)
Dragonland - The Neverending Story (Limahl)
Lanfear - Twilight (ELO)
Lana Lane - Still Loving You (Scorpions)
Blind Guardian - Don't Talk To Strangers (Dio)

... and any cover by At Vance.

It goes: [band name] - [song title] ([original artist])


----------



## Chase (Sep 10, 2008)

Shinedown - Simple Man


----------



## Magikian (Sep 10, 2008)

valkura said:


> Win.  I have to investigate Sonic Syndicate more now.



Yes. Yes you do.


----------



## Lukar (Sep 10, 2008)

Can You Feel the Love Tonight - Sara Paxton


----------



## Entlassen (Sep 10, 2008)

Electric Funeral by _Black Sabbath_, covered by _Pantera._


----------



## An Theris (Sep 10, 2008)

Graveworm - I Need A Hero (Orginal by Bonny Tyler)
Their Interpretations of _Losing My Religion_ and _Fear Of The Dark_ are also pretty nice, but I don't have a link to them...


----------



## AxlePerri (Sep 11, 2008)

An Theris said:


> Graveworm - I Need A Hero (Orginal by Bonny Tyler)



That one is okay, but I prefer the Opera Magna cover:

http://www.operamagna.net/web/mp3/heroe.mp3

The voice has heavy accent... I do not think any cover will capture the original song but is fun to hear bands try


----------



## Azure (Sep 11, 2008)

ROW ROW FIGHT THE POWAH- Artist unknown, probably dead.  He fought the powah.


----------



## JOtter86 (Sep 11, 2008)

Ring of Fire by Social D. (Johnny Cash remake)
99 Red Balloons by Goldfinger (Nena Remake)
Hotel California by SkaDaddy Z (Eagles Cover)

Those are mine for right now


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 11, 2008)

Me First and the Gimme Gimmes.

Look them up.


----------



## HumanLombax (Sep 11, 2008)

Evergreen Terrace's Entire CD "Writers Block"

They have a really Good "maniac" Cover


----------



## An Theris (Sep 11, 2008)

AxlePerri said:


> That one is okay, but I prefer the Opera Magna cover:
> 
> http://www.operamagna.net/web/mp3/heroe.mp3
> 
> The voice has heavy accent... I do not think any cover will capture the original song but is fun to hear bands try



nice one, didn't know that version


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 12, 2008)

*Stillhet - Silent Hill*

If you like the SH theme song, you will love this cover.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0tyGzAxWcA - Contains SH2 spoilers, click the other link below if you are playing this game!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGLanNPAK60 - No SH2 spoilers


----------



## Takun (Sep 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZG60aj_95o

Modest Mouse and Califone covering Slayer.


----------



## Tudd (Sep 15, 2008)

The Offspring - Next to You, cover of The Police

Metallica - Am I Evil? cover of Diamond Head

Marilyn Manson - Tainted Love, cover of Gloria Jones


----------

